# I'm so proud!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think I could feel any prouder of my son. Last night he passed his test in Tae Kwon Do and he is now a BROWN belt. Yea!!!! He did so well. Grand Master Cindy even had him do stuff that he just learned in TKD camp and he rember all most all of it. Man, he kicks hard and high. Yike I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool!!! Congrats! How old is he?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MMA,
congrats,I never trained as in the art form.it was always geared to fight training.
their is no real accomplishment in that.good on him.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks you guys!!  

My son is 18. He is a very nice man. It isn't easy to raise a child these days and it is even harder to do it alone. When I hear so many people tell how much they care about him it really means alot.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Andreas has a good mom! Thats quite an accomplishment for both of you


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Good Job son!!! My daughter just got her first instument, a clarinet...Hopefully she'll be able to make great sounds when she is 18!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is soooooooo Awesome congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh did you get the Emails of the baby pics I sent you?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*job well done*

yiiipppeee!!! wahoooo!!! way to go!!!:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all so much. Everyday I realize what a wonderful young man I have. I sometimes wonder how did that happen. I made so many mistakes.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol, we're all going to make mistakes. You've done a great job with him. Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Buz I will. I know we all make mistakes but I made some big ones after all is said and done. I guess cause I had no one to really talk it over with. I didn't think about things I made snap choices and he still turned out okay....it is amazing.


----------

